# Dendrobium jenkinsii



## tomp (Apr 22, 2022)

A worthwhile endeavor


----------



## GuRu (Apr 22, 2022)

What a great sight are these flowers of the small sister of Dendr. lindleyi...and such well grown plants.  Especially the plant in the first photos has real specimen size.


----------



## tomp (Apr 22, 2022)

My culture tip: pretty hard winter dry rest, then a heavy soak to wake them up..


----------

